# Supreme Court, Trump Taxes, Justice Alito leak [two articles]



## Nothereed (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm just bundling this one up. Since already I've made a lot of posts today, and I wasn't expecting to find more, but well, here we are. This will be my last for a while, not a huge fan of flooding.

First article:
https://www.npr.org/2022/11/22/1136...witter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr
Essentially tl;dr. We're going to learn Trumps tax returns pretty immediately. Ending a three year legal battle of Trump trying to hide them, and delay it.

Second article:
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/19/us/supreme-court-leak-abortion-roe-wade.html

Essentially, justice Alito leaked a landmark case of contraceptives and religious rights back in 2014. But he didn't leak it to the public, or anonymous. Instead he specifically leaked it to christian evangelical donors, who would have dine in's with him.
This is extremely ethically questionable.
Alito refuses the allegation partially in the only sense that it was purely "casual and purely social relationship" confirming that eating with them did happen.
This plays extremely funny when considering the fact that he complained that the Dobs decision, was leaked. calling it a "a grave betrayal"


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 23, 2022)

Daily reminder that "religious freedom" is just a lie republicans tell to get moderates to let them do whatever they want under the guise of "Christianity," despite none of them actually being Christians.


----------

